
Apricity OS is now officially dead - jwfxpr
http://news.softpedia.com/news/arch-linux-based-apricity-os-gnu-linux-distribution-is-now-officially-dead-515488.shtml
======
detaro
original anouncement this reports on: [https://apricity-
os.github.io/](https://apricity-os.github.io/)

